# A break... Knicks City Dancers pics - so hot



## ThreePointer (May 5, 2008)

Figured with all this draft talk everyone could use a little break - or even, a split perhaps










Still thinking about who the Knicks should pick??? Try this then:










If you just can't stop thinking about basketball, then watch this:

http://video.msg.com/Home/nwJKOOQ6de5nRkt__rRPglTE0SJgirW1


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

The Nets dancers are better. And yes, I'm a Knicks fan.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Any girl who can do the splits like that first one is ghud by me LOL


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

:champagne:


lol


----------



## bballjones23 (May 16, 2008)

knicksfan said:


> Any girl who can do the splits like that first one is ghud by me LOL


true.

new pics got put up on that site with the top 30 girls - i'm feeling Melissa R.

http://blogs.msg.com/themonitor/200...tions-meet-the-top-30-finalists-photo-gallery


----------



## 3intheKey (Nov 3, 2008)

I feel like that Melissa girl is the one talking in this video they put up...?

The video is perfect.. girls, shorts, and shaking!

http://blogs.msg.com/themonitor/2009/06/30/knicks-city-dancers-auditions-day-two-recap-video/


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

melissa r is cool.

asia is righteous though.

oh yeah where do you guys with the 20 posts come from. all of you came out of no where for this thread lol


----------



## bballjones23 (May 16, 2008)

LOL looks like newbs can't resist the sweet temptation of Knicks dancers... I know I can't. I hadn't noticed that Asia girl until you said something.. she is pretty nice - says she was born in 1988!??!? Damn.. 

They're taking votes now for the girls, too - I stuck with Melissa, but I'm gonna vote for that Asia chick and the cute one with the fro too.
http://blogs.msg.com/themonitor/2009/07/01/knicks-city-dancers-immunity-vote-save-your-favorite-finalist/


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

dude that asia chick used to be on that who wants to be a ***** cat doll show.

she has some youtube vids of her dancing  asia nitolliano something like that


----------

